# Priceless



## Brownfisher (May 11, 2015)

6 nice whitings, 4 baby Pompano, 22 inch bluefish, ladyfish, a 30 lb. stingray-good. Fishing with my 85 year old Daddy-Priceless!!!


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Enjoy that time Sir


----------



## DaveO (May 4, 2016)

What a wonderful story - and a blessing that your Dad goes with you!!!


----------



## Flounder Hounder (Nov 9, 2008)

Glad you are enjoying your Dad. Great Pic!


----------



## Bigdady (Mar 5, 2009)

Looks nice out there.. Good times.


----------



## Crazy Old Phil (Aug 29, 2014)

Good on you! Some of my very best memories of my dad, were the times we spent fishing or hunting. Cherish every moment.


----------



## Tom044 (Mar 20, 2013)

They are the days that are always special.Just spending time with your Dad is memorable.Nice pic thanks for sharing.


----------



## nathar (Jun 25, 2009)

I lost my dad 20 years ago. He got to hold his granddaughter once. I miss him greatly. You are blessed.


----------



## seejay (May 10, 2009)

What a great opportunity to spend time with your dad. My Father in law got me into hunting and we hunted for about 5 years together. Alziemer's took him several years ago. Great experience and memories as I grew up without a father and I got to have a dad for a short period of time. Relish the time you can spend with him. God Bless both of you,


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Awesome time w/ your pops!!! Enjoy em while ya can brother...


----------

